# auquel / à qui



## sidahmed

Bonsoir,
je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre *auquel* / *à qui*.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_à qui_ n'est possible que pour une personne ; pour une chose on dira toujours _auquel_.

L'ami *à qui* j'ai donné un cadeau est très gentil. 
L'ami *auquel* j'ai donné un cadeau est très gentil. 
L'arbre *à qui* j'ai attaché mon cheval est très beau. 
L'arbre *auquel* j'ai attaché mon cheval est très beau.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonsoir,
merci, je savais que pour une chose, on dit pas *à qui*, mais j'ai cru qu'il y a une différence dans l'usage, surtout pour une personne, donc c'est pratiquement sont deux synonymes.
À bientôt.


----------



## sidahmed

Donc,
pour une chose, *auquel *est obligatoire,
pour une personne, *à qui* est plus approprié et plus propre, c'est ça ?
Merci.


----------



## paulvial

Bonjour, 
j'aimerais que l'on m'aide avec un doute que j'ai sur l'emploi de "auquel" dans la phrase suivante, j'ai pensé en la lisant que ce devrait être "à qui " , mais je n'en suis pas sûr. 

"Si ça peut te consoler, tu n'es pas le premier _*auquel*_ elle aura posé un lapin !!  "

merci d'avance


----------



## quinoa

Ici à qui = auquel


----------



## paulvial

Bonjour Quinoa
Me dites-vous que les deux sont interchangeables ? 
Si oui, y en a-t-il un plus soutenu que l'autre (auquel ?) ?


----------



## quinoa

auquel est plus relevé.


----------



## Rama33

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'aimerais savoir si on peut remplacer " à qui " dans la phrase suivante par "auxquels" : Ce sont des amis a qui j'ecris souvent .

Merci d'avance !

Rama


----------



## Barsac

On peut le faire, mais je préfère "à qui".
Ce sont des amis à qui j'écris souvent.


----------



## maybe4ever

Ma prof m'a dit qu'il y a deux possibilités quand on écrit d'une personne dans ce cas, à qui ou auxquelles, mais c'est mieux d'utiliser "à qui".


----------



## tilt

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Barsac et Maybe4ever, mais j'aurais pourtant tendance à préférer _auxquels _avec certains autres verbes.
Par exemple : _Ce sont des amis auxquels je pense souvent_.

J'avoue ne pas réussir à expliquer pourquoi.


----------



## exc1ter

Alors, est-ce aussi possible de dire

Il y aura Paul et Lucie *à qui *tu as parlé la dernière fois
que
Il y aura Paul et Lucie *auxquels* tu as parlé la dernière fois.


----------



## geostan

J'avoue que lorsqu'il s'agit de personnes je préfère_ *à qui*_ toutes les fois que c'est possible.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans l'exemple d'exc1ter, _auxquels_ permet toutefois de lever une ambiguïté puisque l'antécédent de _qui_ peut être soit _Paul et Lucie_, soit uniquement _Lucie_.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Un petit doute ce soir... Quelle serait la meilleure construction ?

- "le jury, à qui j'avais transmis ces faits, a statué..."

ou

- "le jury, auquel j'avais transmis ces faits, a statué..."

Désolé si un question analogue a déjà été posée sur le site dans l'un ou l'autre de ses forums.


----------



## jooly

Bonjour,
Sans toutefois pouvoir trouver de justification, je sais que "auquel" est le terme à employer.


----------



## sapporo

Dans ton cas, les deux propositions sont correctes. En français soutenu, on emploiera "auquel".


----------



## Maître Capello

Le jury n'étant pas une personne à proprement parler, mais une entité composée de personnes, je pense aussi que _auquel_ est préférable dans ce cas, sans toutefois condamner _à qui_.

Mais si l'antécédent est une personne (p. ex. : _le président_), les deux pronoms relatifs sont possibles et corrects, y compris dans la langue soignée.


----------



## Manon Prof de FLE

J'ai fait un test sur un site néerlandais. J'avais écrit:
Voici le professeur *grâce à qui* j’ai réussi mon examen.
Cela a été corrigé comme suit:
Voici le professeur *grâce auquel* j’ai réussi mon examen.

Je sais que 'parmi' et 'entre' n'admettent que 'lesquels'; est-ce que ça vaut aussi pour 'grâce'?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lamy08

Personnellement, je dis grâce à qui. Mais grâce auquel existe aussi.
Je remarque que l'usage privilégie ''auquel'' dans ce genre de phrase, alors que moi j'emploie l'autre formule.

Je dis: la personne avec qui j'étais, ....
Le patron pour qui j'ai travaillé,...

Mais je suis peut-être dans l'erreur?


----------



## Manon Prof de FLE

Merci! C'est exactement ce que j'ai toujours pensé .. ils n'auraient pas dû me corriger alors. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Bezoard

Non, "grâce à qui" est correct, mais moins courant que "grâce auquel" et ses semblables.
Google Ngram Viewer

Ces officiers, ils ne les voyaient pas pour la première fois. Les mêmes que ceux qui avaient arrêté les trente mille emprisonnés des Asturies, les mêmes qu'en 1933 à Saragosse, les mêmes qui avaient permis le sabotage de la révolte agraire, ceux *grâce à qui* la confiscation des biens de l'ordre des Jésuites, ordonnée pour la sixième fois depuis un siècle, était six fois restée lettre morte. A. Malraux, _L'Espoir,_1937, p. 446.

Qu'il eût été trahi par l'un de ses voisins, cela ne faisait pas de doute, en lui apportant ses effets le lendemain du guet-apens, le wachmann fit allusion au «bon prisonnier» *grâce à qui* s'était découvert notre complot. Ce fut le premier cas de mouchardage que j'observai (Ambrière,_Grandes vacances_, 1946, p.84).


----------



## Manon Prof de FLE

Un grand merci Bezoard!


----------



## lamy08

Méfiez-vous des sites internet. Si encore il n'y avait que des fautes d'orthographe....


----------

